
HTC Names Yves Maitre as CEO - baybal2
https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20190918PD208.html
======
llampx
"When I took over as CEO four years ago, I set out to reinvent HTC as a
complete ecosystem company and lay the foundations for the company to flourish
across 5G and XR."

Did that really work out for HTC? It seems that 5 years ago is about the last
time they launched an interesting phone.

Back when the One M7 launched, it wasn't a sure bet that Samsung would become
the market leader in the Android smartphone market. Since then, however, they
haven't had a single unqualified hit. Even Samsung, upon facing competition
from Xiaomi and Huawei, has hit back with good mid-range Smartphones this
year.

